# FS:powerhead



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Maxi-jet 600 great condition with all the parts for 12 dollars, Hydor Flo Rotating Water Deflector 5 dollars. buy these 2 together for 15.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

29 gallon pending


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

lower price


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

plants and top one sold


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

manzanita wood new price, buy more than one item, will consider cheaper price


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

add a lot more items.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ill take the bottom peice of wood in your pic..

can you meet @ costco near production way on thursday


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

sorry, I don't know which Cosco that is.
I can meet you @ the one close Willionton if you want


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That Costco is just behind J&L Aquatics.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

ok, it's doable.
please pm me your number so we can arrange a time, thx 2wheels


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

correct! right behind J&L


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

29 gallon sold


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

bump up to the top


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

new power head added, 10 gallon tank is gone


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I got a few river rocks, a few bags of crashed coral, gravel, pebble etc. Also fish nets, a bag of active carbon for Aqua Clear, a lot of air tube and some air stones.
Buy anything you can pick some freebies


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

wood is sold


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

air pump sold


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

2.5 gallon tank sold


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

by any chance you will come down to richmond? =) i am interested in the Hydor Koralia 2 and the aqua clear carbon package 

Let me know! Thanks


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

I'll let you know if I go there


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

You have a PM.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

pm replied


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Fluval 3 internal filter and Hydor Koralia 2 power head are sold


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

only maxi-jet powerhead left


----------

